# Help identifying pinto markings please?



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay I'm really confused and trying to get this right. Any help would be appreciated.

This little guy is 1/2 Arab 1/2 Paint. By that definition though, he can't technically be Paint because he can't be registered as Paint due to the fact his father is an Arab. Am I right on this?:?

His color would be a chestnut/sorrel pinto. Tobiano with splash because his face white goes down underneath his chin. Sabino because his face marking is fairly uniform and *possibly* frame because of how wide the blaze is at the top? Both of his eyes are brown which might be causing me confusion on the frame part, I'm not sure. Or is that Sabino or both? 

Here's some pictures for you.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Definitally splash. But i personally would think he's splash and tobiano. I see tobiano in his left side.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's 1/2 Arab and PINTO. He may have a registered Paint parent but could not be registered as a Paint horse in the APHA. Pinto, PtHA is a color registry and not restricted to only a couple of breeds, as is Paint. I agree with Tobi, Splash, Sabino maybe and Frame maybe. Only way to know for sure is to pull tail hair and test AND the Sabino may not show up on the test, Arabians carry a different one that isn't testable yet. 

So, he could be dual registered as a HA and Pinto. Does that help, I hope?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely tobiano and frame. Probably sabino, I'm not so sure on splash. IIRC sabino can cause white on the chin.



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He's 1/2 Arab and PINTO. He may have a registered Paint parent but could not be registered as a Paint horse in the APHA. Pinto, PtHA is a color registry and not restricted to only a couple of breeds, as is Paint. I agree with Tobi, Splash, Sabino maybe and Frame maybe. Only way to know for sure is to pull tail hair and test AND the Sabino may not show up on the test, Arabians carry a different one that isn't testable yet.
> 
> So, he could be dual registered as a HA and Pinto. Does that help, I hope?


You wouldn't consider calling him 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Paint correct?


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> He's 1/2 Arab and PINTO. He may have a registered Paint parent but could not be registered as a Paint horse in the APHA. Pinto, PtHA is a color registry and not restricted to only a couple of breeds, as is Paint. I agree with Tobi, Splash, Sabino maybe and Frame maybe. Only way to know for sure is to pull tail hair and test AND the Sabino may not show up on the test, Arabians carry a different one that isn't testable yet.
> 
> So, he could be dual registered as a HA and Pinto. Does that help, I hope?


Yes yes that does help. I thought so but wasn't 100% on all the Paint stuff. I knew he couldn't be 1/2 Paint even though he is but I wasn't sure how you'd technically say that. Thank you.

And yeah .. I think at some point I will have him tested just for fun to see. I was looking through some older color posts trying to figure it out just by looking to see if I can come close. Ya'll have taught me a lot on this section of the board!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> Definitely tobiano and frame. Probably sabino, I'm not so sure on splash. IIRC sabino can cause white on the chin.
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't consider calling him 1/2 Arab, 1/2 Paint correct?


I would call him a Half Arab Pinto when just describing him in general terms. If I was discussing his pedigree though I would refer to his Arab half and his Paint half if the Paint half is registered, if not I would only say Pinto. 

So, let's say I have a foal by SVS Il Divo (Pure bred Arabian) and out of Bright As A Star (Registered Paint Mare), I'd say he's a half Arab out of a Paint mare. I'd register him as a Half Arab and Pinto because those registries will accept that kind of parentage. I wouldn't ever refer to HIM as a Paint.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i think they call them pintabians. he is really cute !


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually, he could be triple registered, 1/2 Arabian, Pinto and Painted Quarab. Pintabian im not sure on, I think they have to have a higher percentage Arabian.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well we can definitely check tobiano. The white crosses his spine, and is coming from hip to leg and shoulder to leg. 

Sabino looks like it could be there. The face white is fairly symmetrical, and continues onto the lip and chin, a sabino characteristic. The edges of his leg white also seem a bit "messy", which I would associate with sabino also. 

I am not certain splash is there. The face white is falling minimally to one side, but it's not drastic. I don't see any other splashy traits, such as clean edges to the white. 

Frame_ may _be there. The face white is spreading above the eyes, which can indicate frame. However, for me, the calling card seems to be in the neck white - it seems to be trying to go horizontal along the neck. I also feel like the leg white at the front is being cut off from the rest of the body white, which could also indicate frame as it doesn't like other patterns to have leg white.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Chilla - Thank you. Your explanation helped me see a bit more how to identify/read body white markings. I tend to use the face all the time.

Dreamcatcher - That makes sense. Thank you.

Desert - Thanks for that. I had NO idea there was a Quarab/Paint registery lol And I think you are right about Pintabians. I looked at a few that were advertised as being that. Holy wow they were expensive I might add *coughs* ... And I believe most of them were 98-99% Arabian.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you know what color his parents are? Because the hint of black on his knee on the front left leg makes me think he's bay or brown, not chestnut.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I lean towards bay, too. Mane and tail are too dark. Apart from the black hint on the leg.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

From the Pintabian Registry website: 

Colored Division
Horses registered in this division are Pintabian horses. They possess the desired tobiano markings and are over 99% Arabian in blood (but are less than 100% Arabian as purebred Arabians do not come in the tobiano pattern). To qualify for registration in this division, at least one parent must be a tobiano. Four colored photos (one each of the front, rear, right and left sides) must be submitted to the PHRI along with a completed Application for Colored Division Application form and appropriate fee when registering Pintabian horses.

I've seen a lot of horses advertised as Pintabian and seen very few who actually meet this definition of a true Pintabian.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Dreamcatcher - Thanks! No wonder they want big money for them when you do see one 

Poseidon and desert - I don't know his dam or sire's color. But I'm betting I could find out. I'm just not sure if I could rely on the color info to be correct. I'll give it a try though. I noticed that spot and wasn't sure if that meant anything or not.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm leaning towards him being bay with a rather sunfaded mane and tail. A chestnut could easily have a darker mane and tail like that, but it would be uncommon for that spot on the leg to be that much darker like that. Red horses' legs get lighter as you go down.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay thanks - I'll do some digging. Eventually I'd probably send off some hairs when I have some spare cash laying around.

I have to say this stuff is fascinating!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh wow, I didn't notice the whole "chestnut" thing. No, he is definitely bay.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> Oh wow, I didn't notice the whole "chestnut" thing. No, he is definitely bay.


**** Okay it's official. I tell color for poo. *shakes head* I think I even called ClaPorte's mare a bay once *sighs*.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Hey I know next to nothing about colour genetics.
the only one thing that I do indeed know for certain and that is written in stone is if NDappy or Chillaa say it is a bay it is a bay.
From the hand of G-D to the mind of Chilla and NDAppy as it is written so shall it be. Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Hey I know next to nothing about colour genetics.
> the only one thing that I do indeed know for certain and that is written in stone is if NDappy or Chillaa say it is a bay it is a bay.
> From the hand of G-D to the mind of Chilla and NDAppy as it is written so shall it be. Shalom


I am laughing so hard, and blushing all at once right now. Who needs coffee to perk them up in the morning, just send DB right in there


----------

